# E38 97 740IL - Check Coolant Warning



## itojetto (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello. I recently purchased a 97 740IL with 110K miles, in beautiful condition... although the local shop says I need to replace the torque converter seal and both upper timing gaskets ($1200 each repair). I recently spent $600 on a blown coolant reservoir, but am STILL experiencing a small coolant leak out of the driver's side. 

When I start the car, the low coolant warning comes on, but it never runs hot and the gauge always indicates a temp right in the middle. I'm speculating water pump or radiator, but am unsure. Car goes in on Monday for a closer look....

Thoughts? Help? I just blew the head gasket on my mustang convertible which totaled the engine.... kinda nervous right now and am needing to rely on this car for primary transportation. I'm considering trading it in for a lease on a newer 3, but I absolutely LOVE the drive of the 7. 

best,
Carlito


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

The plastic radiator and reservoir are know BMW 7 series weak points. The leak may be anywhere, best have it pressure tested unless you can crawl around, under, or over the engine and find the leak. It could be hoses, it could be the reservoir again, it could be the water pump....but the only way you will know is to get it up on jacks, crawl under it, drop the plastic oil pan shroud and flashlight your way around (this costs nothing). To have a shop pressure test the system will run around $45...but you will know immediately what is wrong.

You definitely need to get it looked at, as you do not want an overheated engine on your hands. If necessary, and if it is the radiator and you intend to keep the car for a while, look into a Zionsville radiator. Expensive but you can install it yourself and it will last virtually forever. 

Hoses are easy to replace if that is where the problem lies. Sometimes the leak is at the firewall, where coolant enters the heater core...this is a bit more challenging but still considered to be a DIY by many. Heater core leaks is something else...not something you want to tackle by yourself.

jake


----------



## BimmerComrade (Feb 5, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> ... if it is the radiator and you intend to keep the car for a while, look into a Zionsville radiator. Expensive but you can install it yourself and it will last virtually forever...
> 
> jake


I'm not familiar with a Zionsville radiator. Where can you get them?


----------



## BimmerComrade (Feb 5, 2008)

BTW, forgot to mention I've had to replace the coolant reservoir on my 1996 E36 735iL two months ago. Somehow the innards of the reservoir (float indicator assembly, etc) had completely shattered and coolant was leaking from the coolant level warning sensor connector attachment point on the bottom of the reservoir. Perform a pressure test to locate the exact source of coolant loss.


----------



## itojetto (Apr 20, 2008)

it was actually the water pump (1,000)... also needed belts and pullys. The dealer has a long list of things (power steering hoses, torque converter gaskets, timing gaskets, brake lines etc.) that total over 5K just to keep it a dependable vehicle. 

at this point i'm considering trading it in on a lease for something new. i love the car to death, but can't afford to keep maintaining it


----------

